# My new grinder!! Just took it out of the box!



## darcylockhart (Jan 14, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I’m pretty stoked about this. I’m gonna grind up some chuck tomorrow and make some smoked burgers. I saw on master chef once that graham puts ice cubes in the middle of his burgers, anyone here try that? I’m gonna give it a go, but instead of using water I think I’ll use beer.

let me know your thoughts dudes


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2021)

That ought to get it done. What is the purpose of ice cubes in the middle of the burger? keep in moist?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2021)

just be sure to lubricate the washer and the washer face on the auger with food grade grease before grinding...


----------



## darcylockhart (Jan 14, 2021)

hey, thanks for saying that. So I got these:





To do that, but what is the “washer” and “washer face” I don’t want to wreck this grinder like my last one.


----------



## darcylockhart (Jan 14, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> That ought to get it done. What is the purpose of ice cubes in the middle of the burger? keep in moist?


I think that’s the idea yeah. Honestly I’ve never tried it, I’ll let you know how it goes though!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2021)

Unscrew the cap over the grinder plate. Then pull out the plate, the knife, and the auger. on the back of the auger should be a washer (usually nylon, white or grey though I have seen red). Those surfaces need to be greased each time you use your grinder.

Also, check this out:


----------



## darcylockhart (Jan 14, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Unscrew the cap over the grinder plate. Then pull out the plate, the knife, and the auger. on the back of the auger should be a washer (usually nylon, white or grey though I have seen red). Those surfaces need to be greased each time you use your grinder.
> 
> Also, check this out:



Thanks for taking the time to share this, wow. I just leaned so much. So, my auger does not have a washer at the end of it. Should I worry about that? I watched some cleaning videos for my model and didn’t see one on there when they pulled it


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2021)

Well, I have not seen one that does not have some type of a friction surface on it whether it is a nylon washer or some other type. Maybe someone here that owns that particular grinder model and is more familiar with it can explain the process for you. There are people here on SMF that own Cabela's grinders...I own an LEM.


----------



## darcylockhart (Jan 14, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Well, I have not seen one that does not have some type of a friction surface on it whether it is a nylon washer or some other type. Maybe someone here that owns that particular grinder model and is more familiar with it can explain the process for you. There are people here on SMF that own Cabela's grinders...I own an LEM.



thanks, I will actually “read the owner’s manual” on this one. Before use. First time for everything I suppose


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 14, 2021)

Awesome grinder!  I just got one myself and am thinking of making brisket burgers.
For the ice cube trick, there are two.  An ice cube stuffed burger is to keep the burger from puffing up AND filling the burger with water to keep it "juicy".  Making a normal burger and putting the ice cube on top and not inside simply keeps it from puffing up.
Other methods to prevent puff include putting a dimple in the center of the burger so when it does puff it is in line with the rest of the burger, or putting a weight on the burger as it cooks.
Good luck on the burgers!


----------



## forktender (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice, that's a beast of a grinder I hope that you enjoy it.
Dan.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 14, 2021)

darcylockhart said:


> thanks, I will actually “read the owner’s manual” on this one. Before use. First time for everything I suppose


I have a LEM but my washer is pressed into the back of the housing. More like a bushing. If you look at the back end of the auger you will see a smooth machined flange, that part rides against the pressed in washer at the Bach of the housing. Grease that smooth machined surface and the smooth part of the shaft just in front of the splines.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2021)

Hmmm....they started using a pressed in bushing eh.....interesting.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2021)

darcylockhart said:


> So, my auger does not have a washer at the end of it.


I just looked up a break down of the carnivore series . It looks like the washer is part of a 3 piece drive system . Replaceable , fixed in place with a screw . 
Check your manual schematic .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 14, 2021)

That’s what my big bite #8 has. It’s a flanged nylon bushing. The flange is the washer and the bushing supports the auger shaft all in one piece.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2021)

wow!  nice looking grinder!  Enjoy!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice grinder! You're gonna be looking for more to grind soon enough! If you didn't get a foot pedal with it you might want to think about it. I didn't when I got mine (think it was close to $50), but ordered one right after the first time using it.

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 14, 2021)

Congrats on your new grinder!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> If you didn't get a foot pedal with it you might want to think about it.


Foot pedal?!  I need to upgrade my grinder...


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 14, 2021)

I've had a Cabelas commercial grade grinder for over 15 years now without a hitch. Just use that spray on the guts and tray and you'll be good to go. About the only thing I put in the middle of burger would be some cheese and bacon. The foot pedal comes in handy. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I've had a Cabelas commercial grade grinder for over 15 years now without a hitch.


I knew you had that one . Is the thrust washer on the power input side of the auger fixed ?


----------

